# [2006] Any Michigan owners?



## AmyL4408

I live in Michigan.  I own at Marriotts Grande Vista in Orlando, Florida.

A timeshare that I didn't have to fly to would be a great idea....    But Michigan seems so expensive for timeshares!

I found a Vacation Club for $ 1 on ebay,  with almost $1800 in MF's per year!!!    So I don't think that is quite a good deal.    You do get 4 weeks of stay, but in Michigan thats alot of money for a week's stay.   Not much of a bargain.    Does anybody really vacation for 4 weeks in Michigan?    Does it have a good exchanging capability, if we got sick of being in Michigan?

Shanty Creek?
Boyne Mountain?

Any owners out there?

Amy


----------



## rod

*Re: Any Michigan owners?*

I own a summer week at Sudendorf that I purchased just last summer - I am afraid that I cannot answer your question about trade power just yet.  The accepted theory on TUG is that since the supply of resort weeks in Michigan is so low, and it is a desirable location (in season), that the Michigan resorts should have good trade power.

Shanty Creek is a large resort development that includes year-round homes, wholly owned vacation properties, timeshares, 3 golf courses, and 2 downhill ski areas.

The timeshare operations that I know of at Shanty Creek are:

(1) Cedar River at Shanty Creek which, according to RCI, has 1 to 5 units and 1 to 100 RCI members who own there
(2) Shanty Creek Lodges has 21 to 50 units and 500 to 999 RCI members who own there
(3) Sudendorf at Schuss Mountain has 6 to 10 units and 101 to 249 RCI members who own there
(4) Vacation Club has more than 50 units and 500 to 999 RCI members who own there
(5) Vacation Club II has 11 to 20 units and 101 to 249 RCI members who own there

While the resort uses a point system to handle reservations, the base unit that is being sold is a floating studio.  I feel the maintenance fee of $444 per week is excessive for a studio - in general, I expect a reasonable maintenance fee for a well maintained 2 bedroom unit to be about $400 per week.


----------



## AmyL4408

*Re: Any Michigan owners?*



			
				rod said:
			
		

> Shanty Creek is a large resort development that includes year-round homes, wholly owned vacation properties, timeshares, 3 golf courses, and 2 downhill ski areas.



My main concern is the value.    When you can pay for a "rental" stay and can get a golf package included with it,   I think you save money versus paying for the timeshare and then having to pay for golf or even skiing seperately.


Last fall we stayed at Agaming outside of Traverse City.   They had 3 bedroom condos for rent.   I think it cost us less than $700 for a 3 night stay with 4 rounds of golf(two people).   We shared with 2 other couples.  With packages like that, its like paying for the golf and getting the stay for free.

You could spend $100 a day a person golfing at Shanty Creek,  easily.

Do you get any kind of ownership discounts at Shanty Creek for golf or skiing?


Thanks
Amy


----------



## dogfeet

*Re: Any Michigan owners?*

Amy,  I am an owner at Shanty Creek Vacation Club.  I have owned for just over a year and bought on ebay.  The deal that you mentioned that is now on ebay is too much maintence fees for the points you get.  The timeshare I own is 126 points for a maintence fee of around 600 dollars.  The current deal on ebay gives you 182 points for around 1,800 dollars.  
     I do like the flexibility of the points system because it allows you to book partial or full weeks at different times of the year than the time that you own.  As to owner discounts for golf or skiing, I am not sure but before you would buy either Shanty Creek Vacation Club or Shanty Creek you could always call the resort and ask.  Hope this is of some help.

dogfeet


----------



## wdaveo

*Re: Any Michigan owners?*

Hi Amy, I am in Michigan and also own in Orlando.  I am frustrated that there are not more timeshare options within driving distance...much less in Michigan (well, there are a few here but they are impossible to trade into in the summer.)

Good luck!

Dawn


----------



## marilynnewkirk

*Re: Any Michigan owners?*

Hi Amy,

I live in Michigan and own 4 weeks at Pinestead Reef in Traverse City and 8 weeks in other great spots. 2 - 2 bedroom, 2 bath units at the Reef I've owned since 1995 (Nov. blue weeks-bought them both for $800.), 2 I bought last year on Ebay - very cheap (Jan. red weeks). I don't golf, but love TC (grew up there). The MF's are $454 per week. Were $350 until last year. 

I don't know about Shanty Creek, but Pinestead Reef exchanges well. We traded via RCI for the month of Jan. this year into the Desert Oasis Resort in Catherdral City, CA. (Palm Springs area).

We "exchanged" a Jan. Reef week through RCI into a 2 bedroom 2 bath unit at the Pinestead Reef mid May this year. It was great. So warm we were able to lay on the beach. They have an indoor heated pool and hot tub anyway.

If you go to PinesteadReef.com there is a listing of weeks for sale by owners and some very good prices, however, if you're a golfer, I'd really consider Shanty Creek. They practically give them away on Ebay. People just want to get out of their MF. Good luck.

Marilyn


----------



## Leturno

*Re: Any Michigan owners?*



			
				marilynnewkirk said:
			
		

> Hi Amy,
> 
> I live in Michigan and own 4 weeks at Pinestead Reef in Traverse City and 8 weeks in other great spots. 2 - 2 bedroom, 2 bath units at the Reef I've owned since 1995 (Nov. blue weeks-bought them both for $800.), 2 I bought last year on Ebay - very cheap (Jan. red weeks). I don't golf, but love TC (grew up there). The MF's are $454 per week. Were $350 until last year.
> 
> ...
> 
> Marilyn



Marilyn,

I have seen posted in places some sort of notice about Pinestead and proximity to a road? What is that about? When you see pictures it looks like a picturesque location on a fantastic Lake Michigan beach.

Scott


----------



## jmeninga

*Re: Any Michigan owners?*

Pinestead Reef is located on what is basically the main drag in Traverse City.  You enter the units from the road side.  This is pretty unbelievable, but you really do not hear much road noise (I tend to be REALLY sensitive to stuff like that).  The timeshare is heavily concrete or stone, and I think it must be really well-insulated.  You walk straight thru the condo, and the opposite wall has sliding glass doors that open to the beach.  

There is an April week for sale on E Bay for a dollar or two.


----------



## AmyL4408

*Re: Any Michigan owners?*

My husband said there was a timeshare in Traverse City that went bankrupt a few years ago.....


He wondered if it was the Pinstead Reef   




Amy


----------



## jojotravel

*Re: Any Michigan owners?*

Not sure if this link will work, but I think it was Shanty Creek they were referring to:

http://www.record-eagle.com/2005/may/01shanty.htm


----------



## Weimaraner

I know this thread is pretty old but I had the same question and thought I would revisit the topic rather than start a new thread. I too live in Michigan and own Marriott and wish there was a timeshare closer to home. I have been to Inn at Bay Harbor in Petoskey which is part of the Marriott brand but I couldn't find any rooms with MR points last summer. I love to visit Traverse City beaches in the summer and it is quite expensive. I'm looking into Pinestead Reef since it seems to get good reviews and would appreciate any feedback from those who love to travel in Michigan.


----------



## Twinkstarr

Weimaraner said:


> I know this thread is pretty old but I had the same question and thought I would revisit the topic rather than start a new thread. I too live in Michigan and own Marriott and wish there was a timeshare closer to home. I have been to Inn at Bay Harbor in Petoskey which is part of the Marriott brand but I couldn't find any rooms with MR points last summer. I love to visit Traverse City beaches in the summer and it is quite expensive. I'm looking into Pinestead Reef since it seems to get good reviews and would appreciate any feedback from those who love to travel in Michigan.



I'm just south of you in NW Ohio

We bought a fixed week at Hemlock at Boyne week 32. Amazed at what Bluegreen did with those original Boyne condos. It's not Marriott/Starwood, but it's a nice silver crown unit for around MF's of $600 a year. Does slightly better than average in RCI. It only cost me $405. 

Most everything "up north" are fractionals, we looked at Boyne's offerings(including the Inn at Bay Harbor), and the Homestead in Glen Arbor. Really didn't want an 1/8 or 1/4 share.


----------



## Quilter

Bringing this thread back to the surface.

Are there any owners from the Inn at Bay Harbor on TUG?   If so, I'd like to know if there's and owner's blog.   We've stayed there twice; once with Marriott Rewards and once on an II exchange.

We're Marriott owners and I wish we had more resorts within driving distance like those owners in SC and FL so we could take advantage of short stays.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Weimaraner said:


> I know this thread is pretty old but I had the same question and thought I would revisit the topic rather than start a new thread. I too live in Michigan and own Marriott and wish there was a timeshare closer to home. I have been to Inn at Bay Harbor in Petoskey which is part of the Marriott brand but I couldn't find any rooms with MR points last summer. I love to visit Traverse City beaches in the summer and it is quite expensive. I'm looking into Pinestead Reef since it seems to get good reviews and would appreciate any feedback from those who love to travel in Michigan.



Hi, I was just wondering if you ever bought at Pinestead Reef?  I'd love to purchase a week there in June or Early September.

Did you buy a flex week or fixed week?


----------



## Weimaraner

No I never did. Prices are pretty high for the summer weeks I would be interested in. I ended up getting a RCI resort with the hopes of trading in. The best trade I've ever seen has been a mid June week. They do have resales listed here http://www.pinestead.com/Timesharesales22-36.htm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea

marilynnewkirk said:


> Hi Amy,
> 
> I live in Michigan and own 4 weeks at Pinestead Reef in Traverse City and 8 weeks in other great spots. 2 - 2 bedroom, 2 bath units at the Reef I've owned since 1995 (Nov. blue weeks-bought them both for $800.), 2 I bought last year on Ebay - very cheap (Jan. red weeks). I don't golf, but love TC (grew up there). The MF's are $454 per week. Were $350 until last year.
> 
> I don't know about Shanty Creek, but Pinestead Reef exchanges well. We traded via RCI for the month of Jan. this year into the Desert Oasis Resort in Catherdral City, CA. (Palm Springs area).
> 
> We "exchanged" a Jan. Reef week through RCI into a 2 bedroom 2 bath unit at the Pinestead Reef mid May this year. It was great. So warm we were able to lay on the beach. They have an indoor heated pool and hot tub anyway.
> 
> If you go to PinesteadReef.com there is a listing of weeks for sale by owners and some very good prices, however, if you're a golfer, I'd really consider Shanty Creek. They practically give them away on Ebay. People just want to get out of their MF. Good luck.
> 
> Marilyn



I live in MI and I'm interested in purchasing a memorial or Labor Day week at this resort.  I looked on there website and the weeks starting with 19 and up are pretty expensive. I just want to find something affordable and a 4 hour drive at most.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Weimaraner said:


> No I never did. Prices are pretty high for the summer weeks I would be interested in. I ended up getting a RCI resort with the hopes of trading in. The best trade I've ever seen has been a mid June week. They do have resales listed here http://www.pinestead.com/Timesharesales22-36.htm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thanks so much, I just wish the resale units were priced a bit cheaper


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Weimaraner said:


> I know this thread is pretty old but I had the same question and thought I would revisit the topic rather than start a new thread. I too live in Michigan and own Marriott and wish there was a timeshare closer to home. I have been to Inn at Bay Harbor in Petoskey which is part of the Marriott brand but I couldn't find any rooms with MR points last summer. I love to visit Traverse City beaches in the summer and it is quite expensive. I'm looking into Pinestead Reef since it seems to get good reviews and would appreciate any feedback from those who love to travel in Michigan.



I'm on the local relators email list and thus far the unit and week that I'm looking for has not popped up. These weeks are going for $14K+

The summer weeks go for the same dollar amount as WKV in AZ


----------



## Weimaraner

No wonder I never see them in RCI. Everyone wants to be in TC in July and August. Mario Batali needs to stop telling the world how wonderful northern Michigan is


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Weimaraner said:


> No wonder I never see them in RCI. Everyone wants to be in TC in July and August. Mario Batali needs to stop telling the world how wonderful northern Michigan is




I just looked on Craigs List and those summer weeks at the Reef are going for $1300 to $1800 a week


----------

